# I want a rescue



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Need help on getting one. The shelters do background checks and I don't meet their requirements for the following reasons at different places: I don't have a 6ft fence. My female dog isn't fixed. The dogs I ask for have to much energy so they'll cause fights. 2 dogs are too much to handle. Can't have 2 females in the same house. Just a whole lot of requirements that didn't have anything at all to do with exercising, training, or diet.

I really want another high energy dog. One who has been in and out of the shelter a few times looking for a good home. I like good workers who aren't going to tire out easily and are hard to scare. I tried a few lazy dogs and I swear I thought I was going to kill them with exercise and that is before I got Bridget. They kept trying to give me well behaved low energy dogs that wouldn't work at all with my personality.

I have no pound that I can find in my area. Every shelter claims they don't kill and everyone tells me that everyone else is lying. I really don't know who to believe so I just took their word for it and went looking for the dogs they had the longest. I wasn't trying to be difficult. This dog will probably be with me for the next 10+ years as a member of my family so I want one that will work with me. Looks are far second to age and personality so the dog didn't even have to be pretty.

I almost had one that was prefect fit. I went in to the shelter to meet her and realized she wasn't going to be such a good fit. She had some serious trust issues with anxiety. I couldn't imagine this dog and Bridget getting along easily. A consular tried to reassure me that she didn't have these problems that I claimed to have noticed at a glance so I asked to hear all her history. Sure enough, at the bottom it listed everything I told him about she wouldn't work. He asked me about a few other dogs he had and I was able to tell him about them as well and it checked out with the info he had on record. He told me I could have any dog in his shelter as he was in charge so he'd let the rules slide for me. They were all great dogs but there wasn't any of them that I was looking for so I told him I would come back next week to see if he got any new dogs in.

Another shelter had a dog that I really did want but they told me it would be hard to train them. I strongly disagreed so the consular let me try. I went into a room alone with the dog and we learned sit, down, leave it, stand, and stay in 15 minutes with very few treats and a ball while the consular watched through the glass. I love dogs who are full of energy and I think the dogs realize it to which why they respond so well to me. This dog was much easier to train than Bridget or maybe I just have more experience. So I went to get him and they denied me because I didn't have a 6 foot fence even though the consular tried to stick up for me by pointing out that I wasn't the average dog owner. This was the third time I had been denied a dog after doing a demo of me handling them. 

I hit every single shelter in Columbus and a few out of Columbus and it really left me with a bad taste for them. I try to remind myself that they are doing good work. I just can't help but feel sorry for those dogs that I wanted. They had needs that I doubt most people would be willing to meet if they think getting a dog is like buying a dvd player where you use it whenever you feel like. That is why they keep coming back. It had nothing at all to do with the size of the fence, or another dog in the house or anything at all with that. In none of the reports did I ever hear about the owner working with the dogs. Just things that went wrong when they weren't in house with the dog out of the crate or left in the backyard for hours, things I wouldn't even think of doing even if I had a fence.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Give it time. Some day you will come across the right dog in the right situation that will fit perfectly into your family.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Give it time. Some day you will come across the right dog in the right situation that will fit perfectly into your family.


I said all of that at the same time you sent me that message. Strange how that worked out.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rescues are likely to be strict also. I hate to even say this, but maybe craigslist?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Rescues are likely to be strict also. I hate to even say this, but maybe craigslist?


Melissa knows a dog that needs a good home so I'm going to check him out on Saturday. I'm so excited.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> Melissa knows a dog that needs a good home so I'm going to check him out on Saturday. I'm so excited.


Good luck!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure where you are, but if the dog Melissa knows doesn't work out, Sprocket also knows a dog that sounds right up your alley.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/rescues/14270-i-may-have-helped-save-dogs-life-2.html


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree with xellil, craigslist might be a good idea. 

Where are you located? I know my rescue won't adopt into homes with unaltered dogs. I think that is just because we have a ridiculous amount a strays in my state. The 6 foot fence seems kind of crazy, but it might be a breed specific restriction. I know I was told I could not foster one of the dogs because they could clear my fence.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope it all works out. 
I got a dog after my last one passed. I was looking at older rescues. But then a friend popped up with the cutest beagle. So I got the beagle. Ooops... Love the dog, great breed but OMG 1 yr old beagle isn't a senior rescue that my mind had been ready for! LOL.

Dont rush it I guess I am trying to get at.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

nlboz said:


> I agree with xellil, craigslist might be a good idea.
> 
> Where are you located? I know my rescue won't adopt into homes with unaltered dogs. I think that is just because we have a ridiculous amount a strays in my state. The 6 foot fence seems kind of crazy, but it might be a breed specific restriction. I know I was told I could not foster one of the dogs because they could clear my fence.


That is what one of the shelters told me. They believed all dogs should be altered. Great, another PETA organization. Why let careless people and mills ruin it for everyone else?



MollyWoppy said:


> Not sure where you are, but if the dog Melissa knows doesn't work out, Sprocket also knows a dog that sounds right up your alley.
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/rescues/14270-i-may-have-helped-save-dogs-life-2.html


I'm in Columbus Ohio. Sprocket is in CA. Those pit's are very cute. I saw one dog on that page that looked like he might be awesome if he/she had jobs to do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> That is what one of the shelters told me. They believed all dogs should be altered. Great, another PETA organization. Why let careless people and mills ruin it for everyone else?


Because careless people and mills are what cause 8 million dogs (on the low side) to be killed every year in shelters. I don't blame them for feeling that way. They get tired of seeing abandoned, abused, and neglected dogs get put to sleep. You don't have to be a PETA member to think selfish, greedy, and lazy people are the cause of the huge amount of suffering millions of "pets" endure every year.

And they can't tell by looking at someone if they are going to be the rare responsible dog owner.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Because careless people and mills are what cause 8 million dogs (on the low side) to be killed every year in shelters. I don't blame them for feeling that way. They get tired of seeing abandoned, abused, and neglected dogs get put to sleep. You don't have to be a PETA member to think selfish, greedy, and lazy people are the cause of the huge amount of suffering millions of "pets" endure every year.
> 
> And they can't tell by looking at someone if they are going to be the rare responsible dog owner.


I guess I want to far with the PETA reference. But why judge people without trying to get to know them first? I know this is just my own view points so I can't expect others to see the same but when someone walks into a shelter with a unaltered dog who is looking to adopt an altered dog I would look more into it before I judge them. have a short meeting so I can get a understanding of their views and why they here looking for a rescue. Only one shelter did that for me out of 5. The rest looked up a set of rules, if you fit in, had the money, then you got the dog. If not, oh well. 

It would be nice if they did have a way to tell beyond just looking at someone. If they have a dog why not look that dog over. Do they keep their records? I keep all Bridget's vet records in a binder that I had to show them upon request. I also have different training certificates that I've collected with Bridget. I would spend a little more time looking at someone who seems to have gone above and beyond what normal dog owners would do. What about listening to the consular you hired to check fits? I offered whatever proof I could offer. What about recommendations? I have those too both professional and personal. 

I just found it a little strange that they'd rather see the dog get put to sleep instead going to what might be a good home with a good owner. One shelter I know will put dogs to sleep when they get too full. Every shelter I've spoken to told me same story about them. But when I go to save one they deny it? I can't say I really understand the reason behind all the confusion or revelry within these shelters.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree, in a perfect world they would take the time to learn about you. Maybe a smaller rescue, or where you know someone. Or a lax rescue who doesn't follow their own rules.

When I applied to foster for the rescue i got Parker from I told them my dogs weren't current on vaccinations. I would have thought that would ban me but they never even asked about it. I think perhaps if you fill out one of those online applications you can talk about the things you talk about here and maybe someone will take all that into account - although I do think you can find a dog elsewhere where they don't make you jump through those hoops.

If you had lied and said Bridget was spayed, they would have never known. not that I'm suggesting that.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know if this would be too far, but Hearts United for Animals is a national animal sanctuary/shelter in NE, I'm not sure about all their requirements for adopting, but they adopt to people all over the US. 
Hearts United for Animals

When my parents were looking for a new dog, my mom filled out an application with them, but my parent's didn't meet all their requirements (no fenced in yard), so she emailed them and talked to them on the phone about how she feeds raw, takes her dog to the dog park, and on walks all the time, takes dog classes agility etc. and they said she could adopt from them even though she didn't meet all the requirements because they could tell she was a good dog owner. Before they got the opportunity to go visit the shelter, they ended up adopting a puppy at the local humane society instead.

I was told I couldn't adopt one of my dogs (Ronny) because my husband wasn't able to meet Ronny, he had been called up and was overseas during the beginning of the war in Iraq. We had planned to get a dog when he got back but I was lonely, newly married, and wanting company while he was gone. Ronny got kennel cough and was put on hold since he was sick, and couldn't be adopted out till he was better. My mom had this crazy idea that we should send Ronny a get well card at the shelter. So we did, and we tried to visit Ronny several times while he was sick. The woman at the shelter was so moved by the whole situation and our persistence that she got special permission from their board of directors to let me adopt Ronny, as long as my Dad came to meet him and see that he was ok with males in a household. She said it wasn't fair that we couldn't adopt Ronny just because my husband was in the military and got called up to serve.

All while my husband was gone, Ronny would pull his clothes and shoes out from inside our bedroom closet and play with them, drag them around, I took photos of it and sent them to my husband. When my husband came home he was so nervous to meet Ronny, but Ronny knew who he was instantly, he went right up to my husband crying and wagging his tail and licking his face to death as if to say "Oh good, you're finally home". To this day Ronny is my husband's dog, he likes me, but he has a very close bond to my husband, sitting at his feet, curling up to sleep with him etc.

Sometimes it helps if you can get personal with a rescue or a shelter, do more than just fill out the application, to show you really want a dog, it's not always guaranteed to help, but in my case it did.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I think alot of the rules for rescues/shelters is pretty rediculess. i dont qualify to adopt a bull terrier from a rescue due to the fact that 
1. i rent
2.i dont have a fenced in yard

which is really not fare you shouldnt need to have a fence to adopt a dog i think a fence can be a bad thing too alot of people with fenced in yards automatically assume they dont have to excersize the dog becuase "i let him out in the yard every morning" a dog living in the fenced in yard can be jsut as nerotic as a dog tied up. a fenced in yard is not a good substitute for a walk.

and becuase a person rents a place is a little more understandable but plenty of people have rented the same house/apartment for there entire lives with no problems and people like me would not dare get rid of my pets due to being evicted ive rented and have owned my cats since i was 9 years old havent gotten rid of them yet ive had them for 15 years! and i can tell you people are WAY more tolerant of dogs then cats its way easier to find a rental that accepts dogs then cats.

ive also seen/heard of rescues that wouldnt allow elderly people to adopt anything BUT senior pets which is so unfair. i know some places wont allow you to adopt a dog if you own small pets like rabbits or mice or birds. theres a rescue around here that they wont allow any dog under 20 pounds to be adopted into a home with children doesnt matter the dogs temperment or the kids.

at the same time i can understand the shelters and rescues they dont want to take any chances with the animals they have and they really dont have the time to get to "know" everyone looking to adopt a pet from them either you need to imagine that hundreds of people go thru asking for this or that for there family and many people want it NOW they dont WANT to take a month or 5 for a new family member so they expect the shelter/rescue workers to find them a dog NOW so the people who work there feel like they are on a time crunch to get a dog/cat out of there and help the next family whos callinge veryweek to say "do you have a dog for us now? waht about now? what about next week?"

not to mention im sure that what seems to be a nice wonderful family comes thru with there kids begging for one of the puppies or young dogs they have a good tract record,make enough money and talk about looking for a life long family member. then a fews later get a call "well you see we jsut dont have the time for this puppy its too much do you have somthing else that doesnt need so much?"
another few weeks "well you see this ones jsut not working out either he just isnt as freindly towards the kids as he was when we first met him can we try something else?"
a week later "welllll you see THIS ONE doesnt......" so on and so forth so they are skeptical about what SEEMS like the "perfect" person sure they are knowledgeable and say they adore pets and blah blah blah they hear it all the time from everyone who comes in there obviously the people dont come thru saying "well im jsut getting this dog now becuase i seen a show on animal planet and THAT dog saved its owners life by chaseing away a burglar so i think it would be a good idea to have a guard dog since weve had some thefts in the area he will jsut be living out in the yard becuase i dont have the time to deal with it and dont really care to have a dog" no one is going to go to a rescue to say that! obviously everyone is going to go there saying things like "oh i just love animals i spoil my pets to death! they get free run of my house and i would love to have a companion and to take him/her everywhere i go! i just hate to see animals suffer its nice to give back to an animal thats why im rescueing"
of coarse in most cases its true but not all cases in some cases these people see the dog advertised on the news and might think "AWW HOW CUTE I WANT IT!!!" or they hear about a puppy mill raid or they watch animal cops or they hear about freinds getting attention and pats on the back for "adopting/rescueing" a new dog or some people see an advert for a dog needing a home in teh local paper and think "he would look so good with my furniture" then leave the dog home in the yard all day long or home in the crate all day while they work or leave the kids to deal with it untill they are bored with it.

most people go to a rescue or shelter to find a family member for life while alot of others go to the shelter or a rescue becuase its a cheap place to get a dog or a cat. 

i really really hope your able to find a rescue willing to work with you and find you a great dog to fit with you wish you the best! and the dog your able to adopt will be the happiest dog ever! good luck


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> I think alot of the rules for rescues/shelters is pretty rediculess. i dont qualify to adopt a bull terrier from a rescue due to the fact that
> 1. i rent
> 2.i dont have a fenced in yard
> 
> which is really not fare you shouldnt need to have a fence to adopt a dog i think a fence can be a bad thing too alot of people with fenced in yards automatically assume they dont have to excersize the dog becuase "i let him out in the yard every morning" a dog living in the fenced in yard can be jsut as nerotic as a dog tied up. a fenced in yard is not a good substitute for a walk.


This is why I am happy I don't have a fenced in yard. I know I'd give in. My one single dog would go outside in the yard and not do anything besides go crazy trying to figure out how to get free. Not having a fence means I have to get off my butt and walk to the dog. We normally go for at least a mile on each potty break. Why? Because it is good exercise for me and it is good exercise for the dog. Since your already outside you might as well walk them, right?




> not to mention im sure that what seems to be a nice wonderful family comes thru with there kids begging for one of the puppies or young dogs they have a good tract record,make enough money and talk about looking for a life long family member. then a fews later get a call "well you see we jsut dont have the time for this puppy its too much do you have somthing else that doesnt need so much?"
> another few weeks "well you see this ones jsut not working out either he just isnt as freindly towards the kids as he was when we first met him can we try something else?"
> a week later "welllll you see THIS ONE doesnt......" so on and so forth so they are skeptical about what SEEMS like the "perfect" person sure they are knowledgeable and say they adore pets and blah blah blah they hear it all the time from everyone who comes in there obviously the people dont come thru saying "well im jsut getting this dog now becuase i seen a show on animal planet and THAT dog saved its owners life by chaseing away a burglar so i think it would be a good idea to have a guard dog since weve had some thefts in the area he will jsut be living out in the yard becuase i dont have the time to deal with it and dont really care to have a dog" no one is going to go to a rescue to say that! obviously everyone is going to go there saying things like "oh i just love animals i spoil my pets to death! they get free run of my house and i would love to have a companion and to take him/her everywhere i go! i just hate to see animals suffer its nice to give back to an animal thats why im rescueing"
> of coarse in most cases its true but not all cases in some cases these people see the dog advertised on the news and might think "AWW HOW CUTE I WANT IT!!!" or they hear about a puppy mill raid or they watch animal cops or they hear about freinds getting attention and pats on the back for "adopting/rescueing" a new dog or some people see an advert for a dog needing a home in teh local paper and think "he would look so good with my furniture" then leave the dog home in the yard all day long or home in the crate all day while they work or leave the kids to deal with it untill they are bored with it.


This is my hugest problem with shelters. Those nice families your looking at full of kids get bored easily. People don't understand that getting a dog is like adding another kid to the family. It needs time, it needs space, it has to eat good food and the list goes on and on. Some families don't understand this.

The shelters would ask me if I have a large yard. No, well the dog can't exercise... How does a large yard equate to a dog exercising? It made me frustrated to see the dogs go through this. I'm asking why they thought this dog jumped the fence. Did the report say anything about the dog's owner being in the yard with them? Do you even require that? Is raising the fence by 2 feet really going to solve your problem of having owners not working with the dog who clearly requires it? Oh another owner took this dog home and it chased the cat so, no, no cats. Did they do anything to help the dog get use to the cat? No, they didn't? Oh, I guess this dog will never be able to work with cats since their last owner couldn't make it work. 



> If you had lied and said Bridget was spayed, they would have never known. not that I'm suggesting that.


I could have. But why would I? I'd rather be honest so that is what I'll do. 



> most people go to a rescue or shelter to find a family member for life while alot of others go to the shelter or a rescue becuase its a cheap place to get a dog or a cat.


Yea, shelter dogs around here cost between 55-165. A new dog from breeder usually cost between 150-500. The price isn't too different. When you add up how much dogs cost a year in both time and money the only thing you can get for cheap is not picking up a pet at all. I know most owners don't realize this but it is true. If your looking for a fixed dog and don't care about the breed then why not pick up a rescue, assuming you meet the long list of requirements of course.

I think to foster we might have to go through classes at some of the shelters so we can learn how to be a "good foster". I'm personally not looking to foster. Fostering dogs are only suppose to be in house for temporary time. It is a failure if you refuse to give up the dog you are fostering. Of course sometimes the dog just never gets adopted and that is fine. 

But I no longer want a rescue. This boxer that I've been hearing about sounds wonderful. Even though people say 2 dogs are easier than 1. I don't think 3 dogs are easier than 2 when you don't have a fence. If you do then I can see it to be true that the more dogs you have the easier it might be.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I met an elderly man at the park who had lost his 20 year old dog and adopted a 2 year old dog. He was very worried because he was afraid he would die and his dog would get euthanized because he had no kids to take the dog. He also told me he had a hard time getting enough exercise for his very active dog - as far as I could tell, he spent the whole day at the park because he was there every time we were there.

And i can see not wanting to adopt a puppy to a senior. An 80 year old is probably not terribly active - no runs in the park, no hiking, etc. etc. I'm sure there are exceptions but in general older people just aren't as active as younger people. 

It's sure why I get old dogs. I'm not 80 but I'm not 20 either. It's always nice to have a dog that needs the amount of exercise I can give. I had a foster that was extremely active and I don't care what I did - dog parks, day care, walks, training - he was ALWAYS wanting more. He needed someone who ran 10 miles a day, and that wasn't me.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I met an elderly man at the park who had lost his 20 year old dog and adopted a 2 year old dog. He was very worried because he was afraid he would die and his dog would get euthanized because he had no kids to take the dog. He also told me he had a hard time getting enough exercise for his very active dog - as far as I could tell, he spent the whole day at the park because he was there every time we were there.
> 
> And i can see not wanting to adopt a puppy to a senior. An 80 year old is probably not terribly active - no runs in the park, no hiking, etc. etc. I'm sure there are exceptions but in general older people just aren't as active as younger people.
> 
> It's sure why I get old dogs. I'm not 80 but I'm not 20 either. It's always nice to have a dog that needs the amount of exercise I can give. I had a foster that was extremely active and I don't care what I did - dog parks, day care, walks, training - he was ALWAYS wanting more. He needed someone who ran 10 miles a day, and that wasn't me.


Ever heard of the dog lady? I think she ran into Bridget a few weeks after I got her. This old lady offered to help me with her. I felt strange letting someone so old hold onto a young that was so wild. She actually managed to make Bridget relax. I spent over a month trying to learn what she did in only 5 minutes of work. Where had she touched Bridget that relaxed her so quickly? What had she done? Her voice wasn't loud, her tone wasn't strong it was all soft. 

Here is a link to a story about her. The old lady I met may not have been her. I only saw her once and I can't see much from this picture.

â€˜Dog ladyâ€™ still leading the pack at Schiller Park | ThisWeek Community Newspapers


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think this board has a bug in my house. Last night I was trading out one puppy for another and the President of the rescue and I got were talking about different apps we had on the dogs. The puppy I got is a Pitt/Mastiff/Dane mix. He is huge; he is barley 3 moths and over 20lbs. One of the apps we got on him is from someone in an apt. The concern is he will grow too big for it. I understand the concern, but I personally don’t think it should rule someone out. 

Since I have been working with the rescue I have seen several dogs come back. My Foster Failure was adopted when he was a puppy and was returned because they said he was aggressive. This dog is the most well balanced dog I have ever met. That is why I am keeping him, so I have one stable dog in my house. He went from their home to a temp foster of about 3 weeks, to spending 3 moths in a boarding facility then to my house.  He has thrived since I have got him. 

We have had a min pin returned because they thought as soon as he settled in he would settle down. They worked from home and he made too much noise during the day. We had a Dane returned because she jumped in the yard and it spooked them. These are just a few examples and from the outside it easy to say a better review would have helped. But people do and say what they want to get a dog. They were going to deny my friend who also fosters for them one of the Pitt/Mastiff/Dane mixed pups because their previous dog had been shot by the Police. (Long story, but I refer to the police in her town as the Gestapo. I had lost respect for them long before they did that). Anyway after I sat down with them and talked to them, they changed their minds.

I know you have tried talking and explaining, and it stinks none were willing to work with you. Normally, they will deny and app if it doesn’t meet certain criteria. They will work with people who question I, but it does put the burden on the family to reach out but I think that is a good thing. 

My dogs have a yard and don’t get walked. Well not outside any way, they do have a treadmill. They could defiantly benefit from a walk. But, they at least can expel some energy. If the dog owner who lives in an apt doesn’t walk them they have no outlet at all. The average dog owner won’t go get a treadmill because they can’t walk their dogs. The average dog owner would think paying $70 for a 30lb bag of dog food is insane, let alone feeding them a RAW diet. Most of the people that go to a shelter or rescue to adopt go because they want to do good, but many are very naive. Just because the dog is calm and quiet in the pet store doesn’t mean it is ALWAYS calm and quiet. We have a foster to adopt program and I wish it was the only way we adopt out. You get the dog in your home for a month, the reduce still pays for food, hw and flea prevention etc, plus provides cage, bowls collar leash. But the adopter gets time to see if the dog really is a good fit. I think this would lead to more permanent adoptions and not as many returns. 

When I got my Catahula I had know idea what it was, I had never heard of it before. He was given to us by me my ex by his Aunt who had gotten him from some nuns, another long story. When I started reading up on the breed, I freaked. We were lazy people; we spent our Sundays on the couch reading or watching TV. All of a sudden we had a dog that required lots of exercise and training. Most people wouldn’t have even researched the dog, or cared it wouldn’t fit their lifestyle. We changed for the dog. We started walking the dog and still going out and playing with him in the yard. Enrolled him in obedience classes and created a daily structure. From what I have seen we were not the norm. Most people would have ignored what the dog needed and when problems started would complain and probably get rid of the dog. And around here that means dumping it in the woods.

I see both sides of the rescue / adoption issue and I see good points on both. The rescues want to do whatever they can to make sure the dogs are adopted out into good, loving homes and try their best to make sure it happens. On the other hand you have great people who for one reason or another are denied because they don’t check off every box of “perfect adopter” list, even though they would be. I realize I rambled a lot, sorry about that. 

I hope your search for a dog works out. Whoever ends up in your home will be one very lucky dog and have one very good mama.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You are right. People will say anything to get a dog. Yet they expect nothing to change in their household except they now have to buy dog food.

Dogs aren't fireplace ornaments, to be taken down and petted now and then. They are alot of trouble and work.

There was a little Italian greyhound mix that got returned because even though the rescue stressed the dog shouldn't have full run of the house at first, the new owners couldn't be bothered to crate or her restrict her - so of course she chewed stuff up and pooped in the bed. That made her a "bad dog" and she got sent back.

Stuff like that just drives me crazy.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

xellil said:


> You are right. People will say anything to get a dog. Yet they expect nothing to change in their household except they now have to buy dog food.
> 
> Dogs aren't fireplace ornaments, to be taken down and petted now and then. They are alot of trouble and work.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

I hate it when people say the dog sheds to much and I ask how often they brush it and they say they don't. Well duh, it's going to shed then. 

It amazes me the amount of people that want a dog to just chill on the couch with them when they get home. But yet, they don't want to exercise them at all and lable the dog hyper. I have hyper dogs, but they all spend as much time on the couch as I do becuase they get exercise.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

nlboz said:


> I hope your search for a dog works out. Whoever ends up in your home will be one very lucky dog and have one very good mama.


I'm never going to be a mama! Nice to know xellil likes that idea.  

I guess I can be mad the shelters for assuming that however the dog is when they adopted them out they are going to be much worse at home. What would make it work out better is to allow the adopter to jump through a few more loops before they can take the dog home if they are within that gray area. It just rubbed me in the wrong way. People keep saying get your dog from a shelter, go to the shelter, rescue one from the shelter. So I go there and they are all about finding good homes for the dogs but yet mines wasn't good enough? I know they couldn't be sure but I really think their prefect house concept is flawed. 

Two shelters had dogs I really wanted. Both told me nobody wanted those dogs. That just made me want them even more because they spent so much time in that shelter. I knew I'd have no problems training them. 

I will be the first to admit that I don't have enough experience with training dogs. There are a few types that I'm really good with, some that I'm decent and others that I fail at altogether. But that's fine, I work best with the wild and crazy ones that no one else wants to go near. I think it is because I'm pretty wild myself. The dog is probably thinking this guy is nuts... following him sounds like fun! I fail so badly with the nice quiet couch potatoes that most people would prefer. 

If the new dog works out and hopefully he will I'm going to look into volunteer work at the shelters. I love training different types of dogs and getting more experience. Unless I change locations 2 dogs is going to be the max. I would at least have to have off leash control with both dogs. They'd still be on the leash but it would be nice to be able to put the leash down at times without having to worry about the dog running after something.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I'm never going to be a mama! Nice to know xellil likes that idea.


HAHAH! I did! you gotta admit, with a user name of bridget people have an image of you in their head that doesn't match you at all. I had to totally change my visual of you when I found out you were a guy.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I'm never going to be a mama! Nice to know xellil likes that idea.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to offend.
> 
> ...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> HAHAH! I did! you gotta admit, with a user name of bridget people have an image of you in their head that doesn't match you at all. I had to totally change my visual of you when I found out you were a guy.


I didn't even realize that. When I joined I never actually thought I'd stay so I didn't put too much thought in the name. I didn't want to become one of those people who were telling vets what to do. Apparently I completely failed at that goal. 



nlboz said:


> bridget246 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm never going to be a mama! Nice to know xellil likes that idea.
> ...


None taking. Now how to do change this name. It is confusing people. Probably to late. Even if I changed it everyone is going to think of me as Bridget.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> None taking. Now how to do change this name. It is confusing people. Probably to late. Even if I changed it everyone is going to think of me as Bridget.


You can try changing the username by using the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page. This will allow you to send a message to the administrator. I tried it. No response. The other option is to start over by signing up with a new email address. You can post a message in the Site Help/Suggestions forum but I doubt the admin reads it. Mods can't change the username.

Perhaps a statement at the bottom of your signature would clarify that you are Tyrone not Bridget.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> None taking. Now how to do change this name. It is confusing people. Probably to late. Even if I changed it everyone is going to think of me as Bridget.


Yes they are! I think it's kinda cute, since I think I have a better picture of you in my head now. I've just changed my perception of what a Bridget looks like. But you'll always be Bridget to me.


----------

